# Charging Rates for Decks



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

cdac said:


> the web site was done by Eric Stalmark, he can be reached via email @ [email protected]


thanks - i'll look him up


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

cdac said:


> I have been using autocad 2000 and highly recommend using a cad platform to design with


 What does this sell for - about $500 in the box? On a scale of 1 - 5, how easy is it to use (1 being lots of indiosyncracies to pick-up lots of reading required, 5 being anyone with some common sense and PC skills will be doing simple drawings with 8 hours of hands-on use). I'm needing to implement use of an app to make simple drawings. Your point about cheesey hand made sketches is well made.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Chris,

Thanks for the tool advice. I'm interested in your response to Pipe about the cost. I'm looking into getting a good laptop this spring and love the idea of being able to draw things up right in front of the client. ALso, absolutely love the idea of the precise material list too. I do a pretty good job of the material estimating now but it can be pretty time consuming - I'm sure you know where I'm coming from... 

I'll keep your other tool suggestions in mind when I'm shopping for new tools in the spring. Speaking of tools, I'm not sure if you saw my post in the tools section about the Bowrench tool or not, but I wanted to ask you if you have one and if so, how happy are you with it? I have been told by some others that they can't live without it. Also, I have been told that it works good for laying boards at 45's but if you have one I'd like to hear from you how good it works for boards at 45 deg. I found a distributor here in Canada that has them for under $100 Cdn. so it is currently on the top of my "to buy" list.

Thanks again.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pipe, AutoCad 2005 will run you $3,750.00 and you aren't going to learn it overnight. My latest update was $500.00.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Ouch! I must need to find something that's less 'feature rich'. Mike Finley posted a nice diagram of an electrical circuit or something a couple of weeks ago and I was wondering what he drew it with. I'll ask him.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pipe, If you want to try it for 30 days free: 
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=4051368


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

here is another


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Chris- I saw Autocad LT advertised for 8 or 9 $hundred somewhere. While that's about twice what I'd like to spend at least it's in the doable range. Judging by the detail of the *.gif image you linked to I'd say LT'll meet all my needs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

...


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

The plans look good Chris - nice work!

Back to the Bowrench, I have a good idea about what you mean about using two at once, taht is if you mean to put one at each end to spread the bend across the whole lenght of the board - as opposed to fastening the one end and then correcting all of the bend at the opposite end. Also, your lucky to get them for $50, the only place I can get them here in Canada charges $79.50 + our wonderful 15% sales tax.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

...


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm following you now Chris. That would come in handy - I'll take your advice on getting the 2. I just wish I could find a store that will have them in stock when I'm in Myrtle Beach in March. The exchange rate is awesome right now and your sales taxes are way lower than ours...


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

DecksEtc said:


> your sales taxes are way lower than ours...


yeah, but you have the best healthcare system in the world


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Cost-wise I agree with you Pipe. When it comes to wait times in ER's or waiting for specialized services it isn't always the greatest up here. My girlfriend currently has a 3 month wait for an MRI appointment. Overall, it's still a pretty good system though


----------

